# What's this?



## redstone (Nov 15, 2003)

That red and blue tower?


----------



## luv2bebrown (Nov 4, 2004)

sheikh essa tower 
or some ugly ass tower that everyone wishes was never conceptualized even in the minds of the designers let alone the drawing boards.


----------



## BigDreamer (Jun 27, 2005)

^ yeah i agree, shame that its on a such a major road!!


----------



## dazz (Jul 13, 2004)

I like it


----------



## luv2bebrown (Nov 4, 2004)

i think it would fit in well in the khaleej centre area near Ramada and al-ain centre


----------



## redstone (Nov 15, 2003)

Ugly but kinda interesting. Any pics, guys?


----------



## Trances (May 19, 2003)

mistake


----------



## AltinD (Jul 15, 2004)

We have a thread for that tower.


----------



## redstone (Nov 15, 2003)

Where?


----------



## AltinD (Jul 15, 2004)

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=103250


----------



## smussuw (Feb 1, 2004)

what's so special about this tower redstone?


----------



## dubaiflo (Jan 3, 2005)

he saw it in chelsea top100.
well it is not that bad imo. 
looks stupid with chelsea next to it though.


----------

